# Re-shafting questions



## dubdiesel12

Hello all, new to the forum and just started getting heavily into golf over the last few years. I am currently in the market to get my driver and 3W re-shafted and was curious on some of the items I have found on eBay to buy. Is this re-shafting process simple enough to just order a shaft online and then take my club into get it re-shafted or do I need to worry about the tip and what not? Clearly the length matters but the whole tip and everything like that is where I get loss. Sorry for the confusing post but I myself am a little confused.


----------

